# a member off gtr.co.uk owes me money



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

hi there all .
a guy called joeyzobist who is a active member on this forum 
from swiss with a white r34 gtr . 
bought some nismo afm and a apexi power fc more then 3 months ago 
im trying to contact him trew facebook emails but he does not replay .
any info or help would be great .


filippos


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

he's not been online on here for a week. has got a few "friends" on his profile page, might be worth seeing if anyone knows him personally

mook


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

I have had stuff off him before. 

There was a delay me getting the parts as they was damaged in transit but he had them replaced for me with no issues.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

3 months is a long time tho-he needs to sort this out


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

i sended the parts on good trust , was not worried about the payment 
as this guy is from swiss and olso works in swiss army .
anyway will keep this post alive . first i tought might not be happy with 
the parts so i mailed him send me my bits back . 
no responce what so ever .
i remeber years a go i needed a radiator fast cause i was leaving for greece 
and nito he is a member shipped it with out asking me to send the money 
first , its just i would not belive some one would hide for 750 euro (power fc @nismo afm ) is this a good deal or not ?

fili


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

greek r34 said:


> i sended the parts on good trust , was not worried about the payment
> as this guy is from swiss and olso works in swiss army .
> anyway will keep this post alive . first i tought might not be happy with
> the parts so i mailed him send me my bits back .
> ...


Trust no one. Might be worth waiting in future for the funds to clear first.

Hope you recieve your money!


----------



## damodeane (Dec 23, 2010)

cant trust anybody these days,always get your money upfront


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Dont send before you recieve the monies I think that speaks for its self. I hope it gets sorted but you should really not do that imo.


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*joey*

were are you ?


----------



## JoeyZobrist (Apr 15, 2009)

*I am sorry*

Hi guys,

Just saw the thread and thought I might as well write in here what happened, to sort things out.

Fili, I've already told you that due to my job in the army, I am often abroad and depending on where I am, I cannot get into the internet or it is restricted. This is a standard precaution so that no information whatsoever can be forwarded or be found on the net...for example Facebook! 
Remember I told you to write me on my office email address and not my private one? That's because it runs over a safe system... in other words; our emails can't be hacked nor do we get spam and all that crap on other email servers. I can only access this email account if I am on an official army computer (which I always take along with me) even if we have a highly classified status (emails going in and out are filtered so if I would ever write you something about a mission for example, it won't be sent)

Anyways... when I received the parts I forwarded the money as soon as you sent me the info’s.... here I'd like to point out that YOU wanted to send me the parts in advance and that YOU sent me your bank details about 5 weeks later!!!!! The problem was that I had the wrong bank details (I accidentally mixed up a few digits; the money was "lost" for about a week but was retrieved by my bank (again...I'd like to remind you... we Emailed about this and I told you to give me a shout when the money has arrived).

Unfortunately I received another deployment mission during this time, which was supposed to be a routine check-up on our troops in abroad for about 12 days. It turned out that some tactical systems from us failed and I had to stay there and sort things out for nearly 10 weeks. I was able to access the gtr forum, but could not write personal mails.... and the same was for facebook... I could only post stuff on my wall but no private emails could be read or sent!

Ask any member who has ever dealt with me; whether I was a buyer or seller, for example Matty32, Scott and Mark from Abbey's or even just "normal" forum members... I've ALWAYS paid up within a few days! 

I am really sorry for the delay and that I wasn't able to contact you. That's a burden I have to deal with because of my job. I am in a local internet café at the moment (which is actually illegal …but pssst!!!) and will be flying home today. I will make another payment which should go out beginning next week; I will send you a print screen copy of my e-banking details.

Once again I am really really sorry for the delay.... 

Regards,
Joey


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Can't say fairer then that.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

thank you for taking the time to respond in detail. It seems pretty fair to me


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Ditto :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I have had dealings with him, and his cool


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

just want my money or my bits back .


----------



## JoeyZobrist (Apr 15, 2009)

greek r34 said:


> just want my money or my bits back .


I understand that, but you knew what could happen because of my job. I'm just a bit disappointed that you had to post it all over in here.... and on MY facebook page!:chairshot

Anyways... here's a printscreen from my E-Banking
*As soon as the payment has been confirmed... please have this and your other comments on other threads deleted! *





Regards,
Joey


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

money received , moderators can close this thread 
thanks


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm going to close it now then delete it in a few hours time if no objections.


----------

